# tree in bailey



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

last year there was a major log jam between 2 large rocks and the river right shore that snagged a few boats- one was in there for a week or so- that looks better this season, but the left is still the clean chanel. A few hundred yards down from there is a new river-wide tree that looked pretty smooth on Sat- at least the top half had no branches, and was boof-able at put in flows of 300ish and take out flows of 600ish. I didn't see it until it was too late to do anything but go over it, and I didn't see any eddies in the boogy-water. This is located about 1/2 mi above Deer Creek so the flow there was probably close to 500.


----------

